# Gastro et plainte des parents



## Tatacaco95350 (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. Je suis assmat depuis 2003. Un parent a porté plainte pour la 1ere fois. Visite hier d une PMI voisine qui bien sûre ne défend que le parent employeur.
Je mets une clause superieure à tous mes contrats 
car pas de garde si diarrhée et ou vomissements. J ai l autorisation de prendre des photos et videos des petits sur le contrat.
 J accueille X 3 jours par semaine depuis mars jusque le 29 juillet 2022 ( démenagement prévu).
Il vient un jeudi et a 7 à 8 selles tres tres molles. La mere me dit on voit ce soir. Le soir elle m ecrit" pas de popo chez maman" et me l amène le lendemain. Elle me dit si pb je viens le récuperer à 13h.
Là catastrophe, 8 selles LIQUIDES sous forme de JETS , vomissements en JETS.ne peux rien manger, ne garde ni l eau ni lait et c est par plus de 35 degrés. Je lui envoie message. Rien. Je lui fais photos et une video où le petit tres mal pleure et vomit.et là elle voit la gravité. Envoyé a 12h. Elle me réponds je peux pas,son pere vient d ici une heure
Hier , visite suite à sa plainte car choquée , a fait crise d angoisse suite à mes photos et la vidéo . Je vais etre convoquée. C est le monde à l envers. Elle me l amène alors qu elle s est engagée à ne pas le faire si diarrhees et vomissements, s engage a venir à 13h (finalement qui sera 14h30car trop de travail)  et c est elle qui porte plainte car cela a été anxiogène. Les photos sont dures mais l enfant est habillé.  Et moi avec un petit de 2 ans paniqué de voir son ptt copain pleurer, vomir, faire du caca pipi. 
Que puis-je faire pour justifier que ces photos n ont eu pour but que l interet du petit, à ce qu elle prenne conscience de la gravité.
Sans compté qu un autre petit a été gravement contaminé, moi aussi. Peu importe puisque selon elle" eux n'ont rien eu'. Une semaine apres tjrs 8 selles le mercredi, pas de solution de réhydratation, pas de lait type diarhgal. Et du coup, une petite absente 15 j car cas contact de sa maman covidé revient et l attrape mais par respect, pour ma famille et les autres accueillis , elle me la retire.
Du fait qu elle avait signé sur le contrat  cette clause, puis je faire valoir ce non respect du contrat


----------



## Titine15 (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Eh bien je n'ai jamais eu l'idée d'envoyer une vidéo ou une photo d'un enfant malade. Je trouve ça pas terrible comme façon de faire même si vous avez l'autorisation des parents pour photos et vidéos. On envoie en général des enfants entrain de jouer et en pleine forme. J'aurai envoyé une photo de boutons par exemple qui seraient apparus mais pas de vidéo d'un enfant qui vomit. Je comprends dans un sens l'angoisse de la maman. En même temps si elle était si angoissée que ça elle aurait récupéré son enfant de suite sans attendre.
Je pense qu'elle veut vous enquiquiner tout simplement. Car de là à se plaindre à la pmi, elle abuse un peu.
Je ne pse pas que vous risquiez grand chose vu que vous avez les autorisations mais on peut vous dire que le temps que vous filmiez l'enfant celui ci était seul avec ses vomissements et l'angoisse que cela pouvait engendrer chez ce petit. 
Bon courage


----------



## abassmat (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Je comprends que par vos photos et vidéos vous avez voulu alerter les parents sur la maladie de cet enfant et sur la nécessité de venir le récupérer, cependant, prendre des photos et des vidéos des enfants dans ces cas là peut être jugé dégradant pour l'enfant et nuisant à son intimité, surtout si vous même reconnaissez que ces photos sont dures.
Je serais vous , je dirai à la PMI que vous reconnaissez que ces photos et vidéos ne sont pas appropriées mais que ça n'avait qu'un seul but de faire réagir les parents. Que dans vos contrats signés par les parents vous ne prenez pas les enfants malades, qu'ils étaient bien au courant et cependant ils vous ont forcés la main, que d'autres enfants ont été contaminés de fait. Et ne dites pas que l'autre enfant de 2 ans était paniqué car cela pourrait être mal perçu par la pmi dans le sens où vous n'avez pas su gérer la situation. Vous auriez du isoler l'enfant malade, que le copain ne le voit pas, car cela peut être traumatisant pour celui qui voit et humiliant pour celui qui vomit et comme vous dites "fait du caca pipi". Le copain de 2 ans n'a pas à assister à ça. 
A mon avis soyez humble face à la pmi et reconnaissez votre erreur, et expliquez bien le pourquoi du comment.


----------



## LadyA. (26 Juillet 2022)

Déjà,  je n'accueille plus son enfant,  porte close,  après un coup pareil, elle va se faire voir...
Sinon, si vous avez une autorisation pour prendre des vidéos,  elle n'a rien à dire.
Si vous avez un échange de textos, montrez tout ça à la PMI.
Perso je ne suis pas choquée,  8 selles liquides en période de canicule,  vous avez très bien fait de faire un électrochoc aux p.e.


----------



## Capri95 (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Je comprends votre démarche, devant le peu de réaction des PE.. 
Devant tant de signe évocateurs que l'enfant n'est vraiment pas bien j'aurai dit aux PE " que si ils ne viennent pas cherché le petit, j'appelle le SAMU" 
Mais de la à filmer les vomissements du petit c'est un peu gore ! 
L'autorisation pour le droit à l'image du petit et je dirais plus pour les bons moments que nos petits loulous vivent.
Elle devait être angoissé, d'où le fait d'une plainte à la PMI.


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir quelle idée de faire des photos d'un enfant qui va très mal pire un film pour ma part je me serais plus vu en train de soutenir le petit .en cas de vomissement diarrhée le tout en jet . En pareil cas il y a beaucoup à faire.
Il faut présenter des excuses aux parents et a la pmi .bien dire a la pmi que vous aviez prévenu les parents la veille de la gravité de la gastro du petit et qu'ils ne vous ont pas cru. Le lendemain c'était pire vous avez eu peur pour le petit et vous avez fait photo et film pour être sûre que les parents prendraient votre alerte au sérieux. Pour qu'ils consultent en urgence trop grande risque de déshydratation avec la chaleur ??! Et surtout dire que si la maman a fait une crise d'angoisse a la vue des photos elle pourrait imaginer que c'est bien pire pour vous que de gérer un petit si malade avec un autre enfant a protéger du virus.


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Juillet 2022)

Quoi dire ? les PE ne respectent pas les clauses du contrat et mettent leur enfant malade qd même chez vous et tout le monde est malade ! et après ils préviennent la PMI qu'ils sont choqués par votre "film" bref la PMI est toujours du côté des PE ... si je suis encore jeune je cherche un autre travail car là il y a de quoi être dégoûtée de faire ce métier sans aucun soutien !!! en tout cas porte close pour ce PE et son gamin ...


----------



## Nounou22 (26 Juillet 2022)

Si la maman avait vraiment été paniqué, elle serait venue direct mais apparemment le travail était plus important que son enfant..... franchement qu'elle se remette en question sur les priorités de sa vie ...car là c'est à revoir.


----------



## LadyA. (26 Juillet 2022)

Présenter des excuses,  sérieusement ? Une vidéo désolée,  c'est très bien, c'est une méga preuve que le gamin allait très mal .
Je dirai à la PMI et à la tarée de mère que j'ai été hyper sympa car j'aurais pu appeler le samu et bien chargé les p.e . Ce que notre collègue aurait dû faire au final...


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Juillet 2022)

Et bien si elle dit ça elle se rajoute une faute elle aurait dû appeler le samu et ne l'a pas fait.
Et le respect de l'enfant alors tu dis quoi d'une nounou qui photographie et filme au lieu d'assister le petit qui vomit et tout en jet


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Juillet 2022)

Et Lady A si tu parles comme ça a un PE et a une PMI tu ne seras pas longtemps assmat


----------



## violetta (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour.
En lisant ce post, j'éprouve un certain malaise.
J'essaie de visualiser la scène  et je le dis, ça me choque : vous parlez d'un vomissement en jet, c'est impressionnant, mais comment à ce moment-là avoir l'idée d'aller chercher son téléphone et de filmer alors que ce petit est en détresse. Non vraiment là je ne cautionne pas du tout.
Après,  la situation est très grave , on parle d'un petit qui est en train de se déshydrater et de parents irresponsables.
Vous étiez certainement en panique et ça je peux le comprendre.
Mais pourquoi  ne pas avoir appeler le SAMU?
Et après un coup comme ça,  j'avertis direct la PMI. 
Et je donne ma démission.
Je pense comme nounoucat, reconnaitre vos tords, vous excusez mais vous pouvez dire, ce qui certainement vrai, que vous étiez dans un état de panique. 
Mais trouvez des excuses en disant que vous avez une autorisation  de filmer,  bof.


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Juillet 2022)

Enfin Violetta voit le choquant et en panique je ne crois pas que l'on prend le téléphone pour un film. Des excuses s'imposent pour le petit !
Il aurait fallu téléphoner au samu ils enregistrent les appels et disent quoi faire après dire aux parents qu'on a appelé le SAMU les fait se bouger vite. 
Autre chose jamais vu une gastro pareille comment va l'enfant??


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Juillet 2022)

Quand nous avons des autorisations de filmer et faire des photos c'est pour des moments heureux montrer aux parents les jeux du groupe les activités. Pas un enfant malade seul dans son vomi pipi caca. 
J'aimerais vraiment savoir la suite que dira la pmi ??
Je vais vous raconter une triste anecdote a l'époque c'était le ram j'avais une collègue qui prenait sa tablette pour filmer la grosse colère d'une petite fille et envoyer à la maman pour lui montrer comme sa fille est infecte insupportable avec des commentaires plus que désagréables a l'enfant??? Malgré le désaccord de la responsable et le mien 😤


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Perso je n aurais jamais eu l idée de filmer ou prendre en photo l enfant qui vomi je trouve cela très très limite . Votre rôle était d assister cet enfant s assuré qu il ne s étouffe pas où autre .

Vous avez une close dans votre contrat que vous n accepter pas les enfants avec gastro et ça les PE aurait dû le respecter .

Dans votre cas au lieu de filmer l enfant j aurais appeler ou envoyer un message au PE en leur disant que si dans 30 mn aucune réaction de leur part pour venir chercher l enfant et le faire voir par un médecin j appel le samu

Je l ai fait une fois pour un loulou qui allait pas bien plus la journée passait plus il avait du mal à respirer la maman n étais pas réceptif à mes messages mais quand je lui ai dit que si elle réagissait pas de suite j appelait le samu là ça réaction a été immédiate elle est venue chercher son enfant et la enmener au médecin


----------



## abassmat (27 Juillet 2022)

LadyA, je suis très choquée par vos propos ! 
"tarée de mère" c'est insultant !!! et grave de tenir de tels propos sur un forum public.
Vous ne connaissez pas cette maman, ni sa situation. Oui elle aurait du venir chercher son enfant mais personne ici ne connait réellement ce qu'il s'est passé, nous n'avons que le point de vue de l'assmat. Cette maman a peut-être un travail qu'elle ne peut quitter aussi facilement. Tout n'est pas aussi simple que ce que vous pouvez penser et rien ne justifie de tels propos !!
Etre professionelle, c'est aussi de savoir assuré dans des situations de stress, de maladie de l'enfant et si je comprends notre collègue, le fait de filmer cet enfant n'était pas approprié !


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Juillet 2022)

Nounoucat je pense que c'est la goutte d'eau qui a fait déborder le vase cette ass mat en avait assez elle a fait comme elle a pu mais malheureusement cela se retourne contre elle la PMI est TOUJOURS du côté des PE ! j'ai aussi enregistré un enfant une fois qui pleurait comme un malade tellement j'en avais assez je ne l'ai jamais faité couter à ses parents c'était sur le coup de l'énervement !!! c'était mal mais je l'ai fait au lieu de le câliner ... vous êtes sans doute la super nounou de l'année j'en connais une faux cul pas possible et qui la porte fermée ne fait pas mieux que les autres facile de juger ... cet enfant vomissait depuis quelques jours ses parents ne faisaient rien et bien oui elle aurait dû appeler le SAMU ou les pompiers et ne pas prendre de photo c'est certain !!! qui sommes-nous pour juger le bien et le mal nous ne sommes absolument pas aidée dans ce métier et c'est pour cela que bcq l'arrêtent ! bref ... chacune son avis ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Je suis du même avis que Violetta.

Faire réagir ?..
C'est maltraitant envers l'enfant ni plus ni moins.


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Juillet 2022)

Comme Ladya pas d'excuses et puis quoi encore ???


----------



## Nantaise (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour.
Je pense que par vos photos et vidéos vous avez voulu alerter les parents Et faire de vernir au plus vite possible.
Le pouvre petit


----------



## Pity (27 Juillet 2022)

J'ai déjà eu un petit qui toussait dès le matin...le papa n'était pas plus inquiet que ça...je précise qu'aucun des deux parents ne travaillaient depuis plusieurs mois.

L'état de l'enfant, sait dégradé au fur et à mesure
J'ai appelé 3 fois, laissé des SMS, mais rien ! Aucune réponse
Au dernier appel, j'ai dit que s'ils ne me rappelaient pas dans les 5 mn, j'appellerai le 15, et ça serait les pompiers qu'ils l'ameneraient à l'hôpital
Bizarrement les parents ont répondu de suite...le petit a fini par une semaine d'hospitalisation !!
A son retour...je peux vous dire qu'ils se sont pris une soufflante de ma part... j'ai même refusé d'acceuillir leur deuxième enfant quand ils me l'ont demandé à sa naissance


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Juillet 2022)

La démission quand on touche des ARE et bien malheureusement il faut y réfléchir à 2 fois donc je pense que les PE doivent et même OBLIGATION de licencier l'ass mat NON ??? on ne redonne pas son enfant à une ass mat qui a pris des photos qu'on a été dénoncer à la PMI et à qui on demande des excuses non vraiment le monde à l'envers là !!! je ne cautionne ni l'un ni l'autre je constate juste que l'ass mat en avait assez de PE irresponsables de la gravité des vomissements de leur enfant POINT BARRE !!!


----------



## LadyA. (27 Juillet 2022)

C'est certain qu'elle l'a filmé des heures durant... n'importe quoi,  bref...


----------



## Dodo95 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Effectivement la forme est discutable mais concrètement l’AM en avait parlé avec la maman et au final, elle n’a rien fait.
L’enfant revient malade et franchement j’ai du mal à croire que l’enfant n’a pas été malade chez lui !!!
Je pense que AM à voulu montrer, de façon maladroite, la gravité de l’état de santé cet enfant. Pour que la maman prenne conscience de la situation.
Alors aujourd’hui ce PE est choqué de voir ses images mais n’est pas choqué de laisser son enfant ainsi chez l’AM.


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Juillet 2022)

Ne t'énerve pas Angèle je donne un avis je ne porte pas un jugement . Sur un forum les avis sont différents et c'est normal. Ça peut aider la postante a réfléchir avant de rencontrer la pmi.
Et je n'ai pas besoin d'un titre de nounou de l'année et ma porte fermée je travaille dans le respect de l'enfant et de ses parents ne t'en déplaise.


----------



## floflo67 (28 Juillet 2022)

bonjour
ce que je trouve moi choquant c'est pas de faire une vidéo de quelques seconde tout au plus pour montrer aux parents que leur enfant et au plus mal.
c est surtout l attitude des parents qui même en voyant la vidéo ne se sont pas déplacés de suite et non pas fait le nécessaire en amont sachant que l enfant était déjà pas bien.
qu est ce qui est le plus important cette maman est son anxiété (suspecte et un peu tardive pour moi) car elle ne l a vu qu en vidéo heureusement ou le bien être de cet enfant.
Perso je me poserai des questions sur eux et pas sur l AM qui pour moi a très bien réagi peut être maladroitement mais je l a soutient à fond


----------



## Lina20 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Perso je suis d'accord avec angèle1982, c'est censé être un forum d'entraide et non de jugement. On est humain et on fait tous des erreurs, on a beau essayé de rester professionnel et de faire de notre mieux, mais ça peut arriver qu'on passe par des moments de ras-le-bol quand on ne se sent pas écouté ou respecté par les parents..c'est vrai qu' envoyer cette vidéo n'était pas la bonne chose à faire, mais la personne qui a fait ce poste a plus besoin d'aide et de conseils que de jugements d'autres assmat..


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

Je comprend tout à fait la réaction de cette AM

Devant des parents totalement inactifs et qui ne réagissent pas à mes divers messages concernant l'état de santé de leur enfant qui n'est pas en adéquation avec mon mode de garde, je ne me serais pas gêné pour leur envoyer une petite vidéo pour leur faire prendre conscience de l'état de leur enfant
Et créé un électrochoc

Bien entendu je prends soin de l'enfant en priorité car pauvre petit bout de chou n'a rien demandé

C'est triste de devoir en arriver là

Cette AM n'est pas à blâmé

Et elle se retrouve cloué au piloti par la faute de parents irresponsable qui préfère leur travail plutôt que la santé de leurs enfants

C'est eux qui devraient se retrouver devant les services sociaux et non l'am

C'est le monde à l'envers

Vous avez tout mon soutien


----------



## liline17 (28 Juillet 2022)

La dernière fois que j'ai eu un cas de gastro avec un PE qui pensais ne pas avoir besoin de venir, je lui ai dis que je mettais l'enfant au lit jusqu'à son arrivé, pas envie de contaminer tout le monde, ça l'a fait venir.
Pour le cas de la postante, je ne pense pas que je filmerai, mais sait on ce qu'on ferai en cas de stress? Les PE, eux n'étaient pas stressés de laisser leur trésor malade chez son AM alors qu'ils savaient que ça poserai un problème à tout le monde, et au leur en premier, il faut être frappé pour porter plainte après ça, je démissionnerai de suite.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Juillet 2022)

Filmer un enfant dans un état de stress, de fatigue, de colère,  toute ces situations où l'enfant n'est pas volontaire est humiliant,  malveillant, et dans le but de faire réagir ses parents ?

Allez à ces séances d'analyses des pratiques,  sans doute porterez vous un autre regard sur cette situation. 

L'am n'a pas su trouver les mots fermes pour que le parent vienne chercher l'enfant,  elle prend donc l'enfant comme intermédiaire ! 
Les campagnes pour l'unicef montraient souvent des enfants dėnutris etc..Quels étaient vos sentiments réactions?


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

C'est surtout que les parents sont plus inquiet de perdre leur travail quil ne se préoccupé de la santé de leur enfant 

Moi c'est ça qui me choque le plus de nos jours 

Et peut-être que la maman voyant l'am très mécontente c'est dit qu'elle allait prendre les devant en appelant la PMI
Elle c'est vengée tout simplement 

Les parents n'aiment  pas qu'une inconnue se permettent de remettre en question leur manière de gérer leurs enfants face à la maladie 

Bah oui qui est elle pour nous dire ce que l'on doit faire et comment on doit le faire ??? 

C'est ça le réel problème 
Tant que les parents ne prendront pas conscience qu'un refus d'accueil est pour le bien de l'enfant on n'avancera jamais


----------



## assmatzam (28 Juillet 2022)

Je suis d'accord avec toi métal 
C'est humiliant pour l'enfant 

Un manque de fermenter de l'am pas forcément 

Je suis très directe et ne me laisse pas marcher sur les pieds 
Mais certains parents tentent 
Et une fois parti de ton domicile comment les faire revenir si ils ne veulent pas ? 

Même avec de la fermeté ça ne change rien


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Juillet 2022)

Oui, mais l'am ne pouvait pas refuser l'accueil, puisque l'enfant "allait" bien selon les dires de la maman.

Là,  l'am à envoyer un message très dur : VOUS avez négligé votre enfant, REGARDEZ le ! Vous êtes une mauvaise mère et cette vidéo le prouve !  C'est un jugement d'incompétence grave. En humiliant l'enfant ! 

C'est là que vous ne voyez pas la situation. 
En ne s'imposant pas par les mots : il ne faut plus attendre,  c'est une obligation de venir chercher l'enfant,  elle à préférė la vidéo choc !
Dur très dur.

C'est aussi l'assistante maternelle qui est fautive, et à mon avis elle va se prendre une belle soufflante.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Juillet 2022)

Prévenir le 15, la pmi, tout simplement. 

Par curiosité,  les filles, vous ne faites pas les recyclage sst ?
Et les séances d'analyses des pratiques ? 

C'est enrichissant à tout point de vue,  car vous portez u  autre regard sur ce genre de situation.  Le recyclage sst aide également à gerer ce type de situation. 
Là,  tout laisse à penser que l'am (je ne dis pas que c'est vrai), a préféré prendre le temps de filmer,  puis d'envoyer la vidéo (à la maman ? Pas au papa tiens la aussi c'est intéressant), plutôt que de porter assistance et soin à l'enfant. 
C'est ça qui va être le point noir de son attitude également.


----------



## Catie6432 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. Jusqu'à présent je n'avais pas posté sur ce sujet. Je ne voulais pas réagir à chaud comme on dit. J'ai relu le post initial et j'ai suivi les réactions. Alors je suis très partagée : comment comprendre que des parents soient si peu à l'écoute du mal être de leur enfant ? 
Alors cette vidéo aura au moins eu la vertu de leur faire ouvrir les yeux. Mais était ce approprié à la situation ? Pour moi non. Dans une situation comme celle qui nous occupe j'aurais appelé le 15 pour prendre conseil puis les parents pour leur expliquer la situation. D'abord les secours. Ensuite les parents. Canicule, vomissements en jets, multiples selles liquides : on est face à une réelle urgence. Il est vrai que de face à une telle situation, avoir suivi une formation SST peut être d'une grande aide et permettre de ne pas se laisser submerger par le stress et l'émotion. 
Pour autant, la réaction de ce parent me paraît disproportionnée. L'importance est que son enfant aille mieux. On peut ensuite échanger sereinement avec son assistante maternelle du stress généré par ces vidéos ou photos. 
Après, nous ne connaissons pas la qualité des relations entre les parties avant cet épisode.


----------



## violetta (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour.
Mais je ne comprends pas bien....
Quel était le but de l'am : faire prendre conscience de l'état de santé de l'enfant, nous sommes d'accord et il y avait urgence .
Donc pour moi, c'est appel au SAMU, puis je préviens le plus rapidement possible la PMI.
Je pense que les parents auraient compris, pas la peine de filmer.
Non vraiment là je ne comprends pas, jamais je ne pourrais faire une chose pareille,  déjà que ça puisse traverser l'esprit me choque.
Je sais que la postante a paniqué mais on peut pas tout excuser.
Le SAMU est là justement..


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Juillet 2022)

Donc un seul conseil un PE qui persiste à ne pas faire soigner son enfant appel au SAMU ! de toute façon quitte à ce que le PE ne soit pas content au moins le SAMU pourra dire aux PE que leur enfant était en souffrance ... alors il ne faut pas hésiter car encore une fois on voit ce que cela donne avec la PMI !


----------



## violetta (28 Juillet 2022)

Heu angèle,  on ne parle pas là d'un rhume ou d'une otite.


----------



## nounoucat1 (28 Juillet 2022)

Si on appelle le samu on explique qui on est les symptômes du petit malade . l'appel est enregistré ( c'est pas pour dire mais si l'état du petit s'aggrave c'est une preuve ) le samu nous donne des consignes et envoie le secours approprié s'il juge nécessaire. 
Puis appel aux parents pour expliquer l'appel au samu et la suite. En général les parents réagissent non ?


----------



## angèle1982 (28 Juillet 2022)

Violetta je ne parle pas pour un rhume une otite une conjonctivite ... mais une gastro qui dure peut être très dangereux pour un petit donc vaut mieux appeler si le PE persiste à ne rien faire c'est tout ... vous tombez à bras raccourcis sur cette ass mat qui filme mais parfois on peut avoir des réactions bizarres sur certaines situations et même en dehors de notre travail ! ce que je ne cautionne pas c'est la PMI qui tombe à bras raccourcis sur l'ass mat alors que c'est bien le PE en cause !!! bref ...


----------



## Tiphain (29 Juillet 2022)

Alors, tout d'abord, NON, vous n'avez pas à vous excusez auprès des parents, il faut pas pousser, ils ne vous ont pas pris au sérieux, et en plus, elle a le culot de se plaindre, je serais d'elle je fermerais ma bouche.
Pour la PMI :
- il risque effectivement de ne pas aprécier le fait que vous ayez pris des photos et surtout surtout que vous n'avez pas totalement agit en professionnelle pourquoi :
        - d'une part point positif, vous avez prévenu les parents et insisté même si cela n'a pas eu un grand effet
        - d'autre part point négatif, l'envoi des photos, même si elles avaient comme but de mettre un coup d'électrochoc à cette maman. Ce qui n'a pas forcément fonctionné puisque finalement, elle n'est pas venue alors qu'elle s'est dit choquée, en principe elle aurait du arrêter son boulot et venir toute affaire cessante pour emmener son enfant au urgence (risque de désydratation grave au vu de la tempèrature), et son mari qui arrive tranquille, 1h30 plus tard. Les parents n'ont pas pris la mesure de la gravité du soucis de santé et ils vous ont effectivement forcé la main, ce qui n'est pas normal. Le soucis c'est qu'après coup, elle a trouve bizarre l'envoi de ces photos et du coup, prévenu la PMI
        - La PMI va vous reprocher cette prise de photo car elle n'apporte rien au bien être de l'enfant puisque cela n'a pas fait venir les parents plus vite, pendant ces prises de photos et de vidéos, vous auriez du mettre l'autre enfant en sécurité dans son lit pour pouvoir vous occuper de celui qui était malade. Et il vous sera aussi reproché de ne pas vous être occupé de ce petit malade pendant ces prises de photos et vidéos. Alors que vous auriez du être occupé à trouver un moyen de soulager cet enfant (appel au SAMU), et a le nettoyer ET surtout ils peuvent vous reprocher de ne pas avoir réagit dès les premiers vomissements (8 c'est énorme), au bout de 3, c'est appel aux parents, si pas de réaction appel à la PMI pour qu'il appelle les parents et si pas assez réactif et que du coup, on est à 4 ou 5 vomito et selles, appelle au urgence et demande à ce que l'enfant soit pris en charge par le SAMU car les parents ne réagissent pas
        - au point négatif, la PMI va vous dire que vous n'avez pas réagit en professionnelle de la petite enfance car avec 35° dehors et un enfant qui se vide, la première chose que vous auriez du faire c'est appeler le SAMU, voyant que les parents ne réagissaient pas et au vu de la description des symptomes, il serait venu chercher l'enfant car risque grave pour un enfant de cet age là
        - ce qui va vous êtes reproché, c'est de n'avoir téléphoner qu'aux parents qui ne réagissaient pas, que vous auriez du aussi prévenir votre PMI de la situation pour qu'il essaie de joindre les parents et les faire réagir, 

Pour vous défendre, ben :
         - ça va être compliqué de justifier la prise de photo et de vidéos car dans ces moments là on a un peu autre chose à faire, même si vous vouliez en faisant ça faire bouger les parents, ca ressemble à un geste désespéré mais pas professionnelle
         - malheureusement le fait de ne pas avoir appelé ni la PMI, ni les urgences va vous être préjudiciable, à priori, alors que c'est ce qui attendu de la part d'une professionnelle de la petite enfance
         - vous pouvez mettre en avant le fait qu'il y a non respect du contrat, ça s'est possible mais cela ne sera peut être pas suffisant
         - vous pouvez mettre en avant la légèretè des parents et leurs manques de respect pour vous, votre famille et les autres accueillis car en agissant de la sorte, les parents de cet enfant, n'ont pas pris conscience de la gravité des faits avant l'envoi des photos selon les dires de la maman après coup, car vous pouvez mettre en avant le fait qu'il leurs a fallut de longues heures finalement avant de récupérer leurs enfants alors qu'au vu des circonstances, ils auraient du arrêter de travailler et emmener en urgence l'enfant à l'hopital donc que vous ne comprenez pas pourquoi les faits se retournent contre vous puisqu'ils n'ont pas respecté le contrat, ni leurs enfants en vous l'emmenant alors qu'ils étaient au courant du soucis depuis la veille.
        - que l'enfant est revenue chez vous avec des selles encore liquides manifestement donc que vous ne comprenez pas pourquoi elle fait un foin pareil après coup puisque vous n'êtes même pas sur qu'ils l'ont emmener chez le médecin ou à l'hopital
        - que vous avez tiré les leçons de cet incident, et qu'à l'avenir si un enfant est malade :
               - vous commencerez par téléphoner aux parents en leurs demandant de venir rechercher leurs enfants en urgence
               - que vous acterez les faits par un SMS
               - que si les parents vous donnent un délai de récupération de l'enfant ou si vous n'arrivez pas à les joindre, vous appelerez immédiatement le samu sans attendre, 
               - que vous préviendrez la PMI du fait que les parents ne veulent pas venir récupérer leurs enfants, ainsi la PMI pourra joindre les parents et leurs demander d'accélérer le mouvement
               - que vous avez bien compris que la prise de photos ou de vidéos dans ces circonstances ne sont pas productives mais que vous mettez en doute la soit disant crise d'angoisse de la maman car si elle avait été si marqué que cela et si inquiéte, qu'elle serait venue de suite récupérer son enfant ce qui n'a pas été le cas du tout

Et si vous avez l'intention de ne plus accueillir cet enfant, ce que je peux comprendre, faites votre lettre de démission, envoyez la en recommandée dès aujourd'hui, refuser de faire le préavis et payé le, mais ne jouer pas à "porte clause", car c'est le meilleur moyen de vous mettre la PMI à dos pour de bon.
Votre rôle de professionnelle doit être de faire les choses dans les règles, donc vous prévenez les parents par mail, pas par SMS, que vous n'accueillerez plus leurs enfants à partir de telle date, que votre lettre de demission est partie par courrier, que vous ne ferez pas de préavis et que vous leur payerez.

Et lors de convocation avec ce parent, informé aussi la PMI, de votre demission auprès de ce parent, en leur expliquant qu'au vu de la situation, vous ne pourrez plus travailler avec eux, que vous faites les choses en professionnelle, lettre de demission, paiement du préavis non fait, que vous n'avez plus confiance dans ces parents, qu'ils n'ont pas su respecter le contrat, ni leurs enfants en vous le déposant en sachant qu'il était malade


         -


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Juillet 2022)

Tiphaine ok sur tout sauf sur un point : d'ABORD on prévient le samu (canicule, vomissements en jets et selles liquides à répétition oui cela est considéré comme une urgence vitale) et APRÈS les parents c'est cela que notre collègue doit dire avoir compris à la pmi. Elle serait bien inspirée d'ajouter que cela l'a convaincue de suivre une formation SST rapidement.


----------



## Lily0501 (29 Juillet 2022)

Comment incriminer l Ass mat … ( désolé j ai oublié ton prénom 😅) parfois on a faire face à des PE comment dire ….de mauvaise foi ? Toujours est il qu il m est arrivé de dire à une maman que j appelais le samu si elle ne pouvait pas venir chercher son fils alors qu il vomissait et se déshydratait sérieusement aussi … vous allez rire (ou pas …) mais elle m à répondu « ok merci, ça m évitera de avoir a me battre avec mon médecin pour avoir un rdv, par contre si vous pouviez l accompagner, car je ne pourrais pas être là avant 19h15, ça m arrangerai » 😅😅😅😅 heuuu …. Bah NON évidemment ! Donc au final elle a fait déplacer sa belle mère à une heure de route pour venir le chercher ! Il était 15h et la maman est hôtesse de caisse.
Alors oui la vidéo n est pas approprié mais parfois faut bien trouver quelque chose pour les faire réagir ! 
Sinon je ne sais plus qui dit : le copain n a pas à assister à ça doit être isolé, ok donc on le laisse seul ds une pièce a part ? … bah non plus …. 
On juge toute alors qu on ne sait pas comment on réagirait personnellement dans tel ou telles situations…
J ai en accueil une petite fille asthmatique de 16 mois, elle a une toux grasse en permanence depuis ses 4 mois (hospitalisée deux fois en 6 mois entre ses 4 et 10 mois pour bronchiolite) sous traitement de fond depuis, souvent la toux est bien plus importante (qu au quotidien) quand c est le cas je le signale aux P-E la réponse est toujours la même « oui ben c est comme ça, le médecin fera rien de plus, faut faire des lavage de nez) ok… sauf que pdt 4 jours quand elle arrive abattue mais sans fièvre à 8h et qu elle monte à 40 à 13h …. Que je préviens évidemment, que je donne du Doliprane (avec ordonnance et sous demande écrite de la maman) et que le lendemain ont me la ramène en me disant « pas de fièvre du tout à la maison et elle a passé une bonne nuit, elle n a pas de symptômes particuliers) donc pas le choix que de l accepter…au bout du 4 jours je me suis rendu compte qu elle lui donnait du Doliprane avant de venir afin de masquer la fievre, (coulures flagrante sur le pyjama) je lui ai dit ça suffit, je ne l accueil pas sans un avis médical et/ou un test Covid négatif. Elle l’an dit que je n avais pas le choix de la prendre qu elle devait aller au boulot, je lui ai dit ok pour ce matin mais pas au delà de 13 h (heure à laquelle la fièvre monte…) c était ok pour elle, elle m a contacté en fin de journée pour me dire que le test anti génique était positif !!! Mais que ça ne l arrangeait pas de la garder !!! 
Nan mais sérieusement…. Je pense qu on a chacune nos limites de tolérance…
En tout cas courage à toi !


----------



## Tiphain (29 Juillet 2022)

Cathie6432,

Oui oui, vous avez raison.
Ce que je fais pour avoir déjà été obliger de le faire 2 fois, une fois pour un enfant diabétique qui faisait le yoyo, les parents, la PMI savaient que cela pouvait arriver
J'ai les urgences au téléphone et les parents par SMS puis j'appelle les parents après avoir raccroché des urgences.
C'est comme cela que j'ai pu dire aux parents, qu'il fallait qu'un des deux débarques très rapidement car les urgences allaient arrivées et qu'ils ne pouvaient pas partir sans un parent et que je ne pouvais pas y aller puisque d'autres enfants en garde.

J'ai déjà eu à accompagner un enfant au urgence, j'avais 2 mois d'activités, il a glissé du toboggan normalement et arrivé en bas mauvaise réception et torsion de poignet, pas grave mais bon balade au urgence et mon mari était à la maison, il a appelé la PMI pour leur dire que l'on arrivait pas à joindre les parents, qu'ils gardaient les autres enfants le temps de joindre les autres parents et que j'étais au urgence avec un accueilli et que j'essayais en vain de joindre les parents.
La puer est venue aussitot pour garder avec mon mari les enfants, le temps qu'il soit tous partis et elle a appelé les parents qui ont finis par me rappeler directement, avec 25 messages en absence. Ils se sont faits engueuler par la puer d'ailleurs car injoignable et je n'avais pas de personnes à joindre sur le contrat.
La puer leur a demandé de le faire et je n'ai plus eu de soucis pour les joindre. Téléphone éteint tous les deux à cause de réunion à rallonge, ils ne l'ont plus refait.


----------



## Tiphain (29 Juillet 2022)

Lily0501,

Le soucis n'est pas de la juger mais de lui donner les bonnes pratiques et les armes pour qu'elle ne refasse pas la même chose.
Nous avons des protocoles, lorsque l'on passe le SST ou le PSC1, ont nous donne les bonnes pratiques, lors de la formation aussi normalement.
1) si c'est très grave, on prévient les urgences, les parents, la PMI
2) si on n'arrive pas à joindre les parents ou les personnes à joindre, on rappelle la PMI pour les en informer
3) et si besoin d'aller au urgence, comme l'enfant ne peut y aller seul si les parents ne sont pas là, obligation de prévenir la PMI en urgence pour trouver si le conjoint n'est pas là, LA personne qui va passer les coups de fils aux parents des enfants restants pour les prévenir qu'ils doivent venir rechercher les enfants en urgence et sans délai.
4) lorsque c'est en journée, j'avais demandé à ma puer, elle m'avait dit appeler la PMI, une puer viendra


----------



## liline17 (29 Juillet 2022)

j'ai fais ma formation SST il y a quelques mois, et ce genre de sujet n'a pas du tout été abordé, uniquement les accidents, du coup, c'est cette discutions qui me donne à réfléchir, je n'ai jamais vécu un tel cas de gastro, j'espère que j'aurai eu la bonne idée d'appeler le SAMU dans ce cas, mais qui sait ce qu'il ferai réellement dans une situation de stress?
La dernière fois que la gastro est arrivé, 3 enfants sur 4 malades en même temps, un lundi, moi, je venais de guérir, malade tout le week end, j'ai appelé tous les PE, qui sont venus (l'un d'entre eux parce que j'insistais) et le lendemain, je n'ai accueillis personne, pour leur laisser le temps de se remettre.
La prochaine fois, j'insisterai pour que les PE le garde au moins une journée sans symptôme avant de me le ramener, mais on sait bien que certains mentiront, par contre, vu le manque d'AM ici, et ma grande fragilité à la gastro, ils prennent le risque de ma démission


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Juillet 2022)

Liline17 j'ai recyclé ma formation SST en décembre dernier et la première chose qu'on y a abordé c'est que faire en cas d'urgence médicale avec des exemples de situation et rappel du modus vivendi : secours, parents, pmi. Et également comment appeler les secours et oui souvent on oublie des éléments utiles. 
Et lors de mes précédentes sessions de formation, ces points ont TOUJOURS été abordés.


----------



## liline17 (29 Juillet 2022)

lors de mon recyclage, je choisirai un autre lieu de formation, et je poserai les questions sur ce sujet, car c'est la plus grande probabilité qu'on puisse rencontrer dans notre métier


----------



## Lili45 (30 Juillet 2022)

J'essaie de m mettre à la place de cette maman.. si on m'appelait pour venir chercher tout de suite mon fils alors que j'ai les 3 enfants que je garde. Je serai bien obligée d'attendre leurs propres parents et je ne pourrai pas venir tout de suite. Je culpabiliserai déjà beaucoup pour mon fils et serai inquiète alors je pense que recevoir ce genre de vidéos en + pourrait être très anxiogène! On ne sait pas ce que fait cette maman...

D'un autre côté en tant qu'assmat je  comprends qu'on veuille faire réagir les pe quand on est nous même inquiète pour leur enfant..

Dans cette histoire,  personne n'a raison,  tout le monde a ses torts et je pense que des excuses pourraient apaiser la situation.


----------



## Nounou22 (30 Juillet 2022)

Est ce que vraiment l'une d'entre vous a déjà appelé le SAMU pour un accueilli malade? Moi oui.....et franchement la réaction du samu laisse de plus en plus à désirer ....limite je me suis faite engueuler d'appeler. L'enfant faisait 41 de température et il avait déjà eu du Doliprane à peine 4 heures avant....et il était découvert, en couche et bien évidemment on le faisait boire régulièrement et on lui avait mis un gant frais sur le front. Et ben là réponse du samu....appelez les parents....oui merci c'est déjà fait....mais le père ne se sentait pas de gérer la situation....magique les parents parfois....il a fallu insister et enfin le samu nous a autorisé à redonner du Doliprane....car sans cela je n'aurai pas donné.....le papa a réussi à avoir un rdv au Doc et a fini par venir chercher son fils. 
Une autre fois mon fils le bras cassé en jouant au foot sans le jardin. On a frôlé la fracture ouverte. En fait c'était une triple fracture avec déplacement osseux. Le samu a été appelé et personne n'est venu. Ils n'ont même pas déclenché les pompiers. On a du se débrouiller pour emmener notre petit bonhomme douloureux aux urgences....le corps médical n'est plus ce que c'était....alors un enfant qui vomit et qui a de la diarrhée mais le samu des côtes d'Armor vous rira au nez et vous dira de vous débrouiller avec les parents pour qu'ils emmènent leur enfant au médecin. Ils ne se déplaceront certainement pas pour ça.


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour c'est vrai que l'on ne sait pas comment l'appel sera reçu au samu . Toutefois l'appel est enregistré et ils sont obligés de nous donner au moins le conseil médical. 
Et je pense qu'après avoir appelé le SAMU ça ferait réagir un parent.


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Juillet 2022)

Tiphain c'est aux PE de la licencier car je ne pense pas si on réfléchit qu'ils aient encore confiance en leur nounou même si je suis de son côté perso !


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Juillet 2022)

Lili45 des excuses de qui par qui ? le mal est fait pour l'ass puisque le PE l'a dénoncé avec les photos alors perso je ne m'excuse jamais auprès de personnes qui m'ont fait du mal !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Juillet 2022)

Et bien pour avoir appelé la pmi pour un petit qui m'avait fait le spasme du sanglot (et à ce moment-là je ne connaissais pas les symptômes ) j'ai descendu les escaliers avec un petit dans mes bras mou comme une poupée de chiffon et que je croyais mort ! je ne vous dis pas dans l'état où je me trouvais plus de jambes moi non plus !!! je l'ai posé dans le parc entretemps il avait repris conscience et j'ai appelé la PMI qui m'a dit ne pas savoir ce que cet enfant avait eu mais personne n'est passé à la maison !!! donc je suis dubitative qd vous dites qu'une personne va passer illico presto je pense que çà n'existe pas à moins qu'une ici vienne en témoigner alors c'est facile après coup (dénonciation du PE) d'incriminer l' 
ass mat !!! je ne fais plus confiance ... j'ai démissionné par la suite de ce PE car le petit a recommencé même chez lui car ils avaient appelé les pompiers et mon mari l'est ! et la maman a eu le culot de me dire qu'il n'y avait que chez moi que cela arrivait quelle mauvaise foi de la part des parents ! il me l'avait fait au RAM et personne ne savait non plus ... on est seule dans ce métier alors parfois oui on fait comme on le peut pour faire bouger des PE qui ne voient pas l'urgence de venir rechercher leur enfant ! 😡


----------



## Lili45 (30 Juillet 2022)

Angele1982, même si ce n'était pas l'effet voulu il semblerait que la postante ait aussi "fait du mal " à cette maman. Elle n'a pas eu un comportement professionnel. En attendant la seule mise en cause c'est l'assmat et quand je parle d'apaiser la situation c'est par rapport à la pmi, montrer qu'elle regrette ses actes ne peut que l'aider avec la pmi.


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Juillet 2022)

Et bien c'est NON pas d'excuses Lili45 et la PMI réagit comme elle le veut !!! maintenant la postante fait bien comme elle le souhaite !!! elle a fait "du mal" à une maman inconsciente point barre qui va peut-être lui redonner son enfant pour éviter le licenciement et obliger l'ass mat à démissionner !!! cette dame sans doute avec maladresse a voulu montrer aux parents de ce petit comment il vomissait que c'était sérieux ... pas professionnel çà chacune réagit à cet acte comme elle le ressent ... moi j'ai compris ...


----------

